# Some more calls I have made. This wood was from jmurray.



## James (Oct 30, 2013)

Two deer grunt calls and a double reed duck call. All the blanks were from a trade with jmurray. The call on the left is stabilized and dyed purple. The center call is clear stabilized. The duck call on the right is stabilized and dyed yellow.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jmurray (Oct 31, 2013)

black and yellow! i love it. maybe my steelers are gona turn it around:(

lets go pens:)


----------



## Woodman (Oct 31, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------

